# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cung cấp bán máy CNC phay IC - ổ cứng điện thoại IPhone

## quyetchi90

Dongdomobile.vn _chuyên cung cấp bán máy CNC kèm trọn bộ giải pháp sử dụng máy CNC từ A-Z Với giá thành rẻ nhất cho các cửa hàng : giá từ 15tr-30tr tùy từng Model_

_+ Nhận đào tạo và chuyển giao công nghệ sử dụng CNC từ A-Z cho các đơn vị cửa hàng đã mua máy CNC nhưng chưa biết cách sử dụng. Sau khi đào tạo, các học viên sẽ làm chủ được toàn bộ hệ thông máy CNC một cách thuần thục._

Cung cấp dịch vụ đục IC, phay IC, mài IC, bóc tách IC cho tất cả các loại IC trên tất cả các dòng điện thoại bằng công nghệ máy CNC cho anh em thợ với thời gian nhanh nhất và giá cạnh tranh nhất.

_Không tác động bằng nhiệt, cực kỳ an toàn cho main, cho độ chính xác cực cao, không mất chân, không chạm main và linh kiện trên main_

_Áp dụng cho tất cả các loại IC trên điện thoại Iphone, Samsung, LG, Sony, HTC.....và các loại máy tính bảng, ipad...._
_Giá : 100k (Tất cả các loại IC - Số lượng liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất )_

_Thông tin liên hệ :_

_Trung tâm điện tử viễn thông Đông Đô_
_Đ/C : 114 Tân Mai, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội_
_Điện thoại : 0913539739 ( Mr. Hưng)_
_Yahoo : dongdoelec1999@yahoo.com_
_Website : Sửa chữa IPhone - Ipad | Cung cấp thiết bị sửa chữa_

----------

